# video and sound reccord



## mitch coutts (Nov 12, 2009)

is there a way to reccord sound and video on my laptop i want to reccord a lets play on youtube for pokemon and others so if you could help me out that would be off the that would be cooooool


----------



## asdf (Nov 12, 2009)

You need Stereo Mix/What U Hear activated by your sound card.


----------



## Law (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh god don't record a Let's Play, especially not a pokemon one.

Youtube Let's Play, ruining the Internet one video at a time.


----------



## mitch coutts (Nov 12, 2009)

ohhh come on if you read my other topic  u can suggest other games and i know its a crappy series 
but its an easy game for starters
so ya  LAW


----------

